# Anyone else dealing with COPD?



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I haven't been able to ride for the last couple of years due to my chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), and finally had to stop working late last year. Since I now have lots of spare time, I have found that a cautious exercise regimen seems to help some. I am hoping to get back on the bike when the snow melts (at least a little bit). Was wondering if anybody else was dealing with this issue and might have some advice or input.


----------



## kevhogaz (Sep 28, 2005)

I have COPD, asthma, and allergies!!

Here's what works for me.

Go slow. Realize you're not on the same playing field as everyone else, and take your time getting in shape. Start small, and work your way up to where you wanna be.

Train indoors when it's cold. Cold air is the worst thing for my lungs.
Get a trainer, and use it. Intervals work best indoors. I use Sufferfest videos, and was a member on Zwift.

Cross-train. I joined a gym, and run on the treadmill. I don't run fast, but the 1/2 hour of non-stop movement has done wonders for my fitness.

Don't get depressed. Some days will suck, deal with it, and don't let it get in your head. Try again the next day.

Buy a road bike, if you can ride in your area. I ride mine as well as my MTB, and it helps with the aerobic side of things. 

Also, get the best meds your doc will prescribe. There's a ton of new meds out there, get some samples and see what works.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Asthma sufferer here, for which I take lots of drugs.
Get the drugs and use them; I always take a few hits off the rescue inhaler before each ride.

I start out slow and let my lungs and legs warm up. Starting out too fast seems to affect the remaining ride for me.
After I'm warmed up, I ride as best I can, and don't worry about how hard I am pushing myself. I figure I can't hurt myself (I may be wrong) and like to think I'm improving my situation by working my lungs hard.

All that and avoid elevation. When we take road trips to lower elevation destinations, like Phoenix, Moab and Tuscon, I am pleasantly surprised how improved my breathing is vs a typical Durango ride.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, fellers. Sounds like there is hope after all. I have an elliptical trainer, which helps, and a road bike. The roads are too nasty to ride now, but come spring...
Cbrossman, the altitude thing is a problem. I live at over 8000 feet and most of my local trails are that high or higher. I'll just have to deal.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

cbrossman said:


> Asthma sufferer here, for which I take lots of drugs.
> Get the drugs and use them; I always take a few hits off the rescue inhaler before each ride.
> 
> I start out slow and let my lungs and legs warm up. Starting out too fast seems to affect the remaining ride for me.
> After I'm warmed up, I ride as best I can, and don't worry about how hard I am pushing myself. I figure I can't hurt myself (I may be wrong) and like to think I'm improving my situation by working my lungs hard....


Pretty much the same situation here. I'm late 20s with chronic, moderate asthma that I need to actively control. Takes me forever to warm up on rides but then I feel good and can hustle.

Don't skimp on maintenance medication, on the daily or whatever doc prescribes.

After large efforts (2hrs hard or anything 3hrs+, I need my inhaler when I'm coming down, that's when I tighten.

Stay after it OP. My doc measured my lung capacity at 116% expected last week and directly attributed it to riding and told me I gotta stick with it so the day to day activities don't wind me.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

rustus said:


> Cbrossman, the altitude thing is a problem. I live at over 8000 feet and most of my local trails are that high or higher. I'll just have to deal.


Sounds like we are in a similar boat, I live in Durango and everything is up from here, and I don't see myself moving.
Good luck!


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

cbrossman said:


> Sounds like we are in a similar boat, I live in Durango and everything is up from here, and I don't see myself moving.
> Good luck!


I'm not too far from there. I live in the Jemez Mountains in Northern New Mexico, and have no desire to move either. I like Durango a lot, but have never ridden there. We have only been there around Christmas or New Years. Did the New Years Eve train ride once. That was fun.


----------

